# Amazon to replace or refund Kindle Non lighted covers



## kindlecatty (Dec 30, 2010)

I Have a non lighted kindle cover but no issues so far but apparently others have had problems with kindle covers interfering with the Kindle device
more details here:
http://ebookcoversandcases.ie-deals.com/amazon-offer-to-replace-or-refund-non-lighted-kindle-covers.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes this was happening to my friend. She is got her money back plus a $25 credit and did not have to return the cover!


----------



## MrBackpack (Dec 27, 2010)

Octochick said:


> Yes this was happening to my friend. She is got her money back plus a $25 credit and did not have to return the cover!


not me, and I called them to explain the return. I had to mail it back, and they're only paying for the shipping and giving me my money back.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I returned mine for a partial refund.  Upsetting to hear others got more for the same problem.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

My friend called me up yesterday complaining about her Kindle freezing and rebooting.  Once I found out she had it in the Amazon non-lighted cover I told her to take it out and gave her the number for Kindle CS.  She called me back a few minutes later and said Amazon refunded her money and gave her a $25 credit (I don't know if she has to send it back or not).  

She said they were hoping (strongly suggesting) she would use the refund and $25 credit to upgrade to a lighted cover.  We are going to discuss her options tonight.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I already received a credit plus a refund for my unlighted Amazon cover but they want to use mine  to determine the root cause.  This was  after getting  2  replacement Kindle  3's  to try to fix the problem.  Now I'm using  a M-edge Capital cover (without hinges)  and my K3 hasn't  rebooted  once.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Received my lighted amazon cover as replacement for 2 UN-lighted covers. I do not have to return them. Kindle CS was very easy to deal with. After telling them I had never even used one of the covers, they still refunded the price of both. I had them apply the refund towards the lighted cover. Got it the next day.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a refund for my unlit cover and they didn't require me to return it, but I returned it anyway. Now I wish I had kept it because it appears people are fixing the issue by removing the coating from the top hook (with sandpaper or a dremel tool). Some sort of electrical conductivity fix by way of allowing better flow of static discharge or something.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

PurpleK said:


> I got a refund for my unlit cover and they didn't require me to return it, but I returned it anyway. Now I wish I had kept it because it appears people are fixing the issue by removing the coating from the top hook (with sandpaper or a dremel tool). Some sort of electrical conductivity fix by way of allowing better flow of static discharge or something.


Can you give us link? Where did you hear about this fix? I'd love to know more.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

musclehead said:


> Can you give us link? Where did you hear about this fix? I'd love to know more.


Here's a link to one of the threads on the Amazon boards that discusses it. I think the first mention is 15 or 16 posts down.
http://www.amazon.com/cover-causes-Kindle-freeze-reboot/forum/Fx12U61UWYSO3UY/Tx17O3815XVEMVM/23?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B003DZ163E&cdSort=oldest&cdMessage=Mx1T3K05H88FOYW

And another thread where someone explains it in more detail. There's some debate over it, but explanations further in the thread shed some light on the alleged effect.
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_search_res_ti?_encoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=19&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx3M4952NYKJ20M&cdMsgID=Mx1GILQ5TAOPE8O#Mx1GILQ5TAOPE8O

There's some discussion of it in the comments section here as well. 9 or 10 comments down.
http://www.eevblog.com/2010/12/23/eevblog-135-kindle-case-mythbusting/

I can't verify any of it from experience. If I had an unlighted cover, I would probably give it a shot though.


----------



## Hauser1981 (Dec 8, 2010)

I contacted them today as i have been having problems with my Kindle needing to be reset 3-4 times a day. They told me the Case was the Issue and gave me a credit of 60 bucks to buy a new one or use the money for what i wanted since i bought my non-lighted case at my Target store. Bought a JavoEdge MiMo case and used the rest to get some other things. Was quite surprised with the quick resolution to my issue.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Gees, now I'm reading this!!

I just got back from Best Buy after buying an Amazon non-light, black cover for my new Kindle 3.  It's the one with the black bumpy leather texture with a black elastic band that keeps the cover closed.  Does this sound like the one?  It does have the hook system.  I've only had it on just 10 minutes -- so far so good .

If I do start having problems, will Amazon refund the amount I paid for it even though it was purchased at Best Buy?


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Zell said:


> Gees, now I'm reading this!!
> 
> I just got back from Best Buy after buying an Amazon non-light, black cover for my new Kindle 3. It's the one with the black bumpy leather texture with a black elastic band that keeps the cover closed. Does this sound like the one? It does have the hook system. I've only had it on just 10 minutes -- so far so good .
> 
> If I do start having problems, will Amazon refund the amount I paid for it even though it was purchased at Best Buy?


That's the one. I had mine for 3 months before it started causing problems so don't count on yours being problem-free just because it isn't causing a problem yet. 
I have no idea why it took mine so long to begin causing problems, but once it started, the problem occurred more and more frequently. Someone else will have to provide info for you about a refund from Best Buy. I got mine directly from Amazon.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Mutz said:


> That's the one. I had mine for 3 months before it started causing problems so don't count on yours being problem-free just because it isn't causing a problem yet.
> I have no idea why it took mine so long to begin causing problems, but once it started, the problem occurred more and more frequently. Someone else will have to provide info for you about a refund from Best Buy. I got mine directly from Amazon.


So after 3 months of owning it did Amazon provide you with a refund?


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Zell said:


> So after 3 months of owning it did Amazon provide you with a refund?


Yes they did, but no credit for a lighted cover like some people got. Just a refund for the non-lighted cover. I guess it depends on who you happen to be connected to at Amazon's customer service department. There doesn't seem to be a consistent policy in this regard.


----------



## maggienh (Dec 22, 2010)

I had my cover for 2 months and it started acting up.....rebooting/freezing, etc..  Requested an RMA return receipt on-line to Amazon and send it back.  They credited my charge card in full upon receipt.  No further questions asked.

Told them of the problems and even though it was over their return period, they refunded without any further correspondence.


----------



## Hauser1981 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Lady i talked to from Amazon Customer Service said the Non-Lighted cover was determined to be the thing causing alot of the freezing and constant rebooting of Kindle 3's. I wasn't expecting any credit, when she told me that i just assumed i would just have to get a new cover. The Credit they gave me was nice as i couldn't really afford a new cover without it.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

Mutz said:


> Yes they did, but no credit for a lighted cover like some people got. Just a refund for the non-lighted cover. I guess it depends on who you happen to be connected to at Amazon's customer service department. There doesn't seem to be a consistent policy in this regard.


The policy seems consistent now. Keep in mind that for a while they were not giving anything at all if your cover was past the normal return period (60 days I think), you were just out of luck. Once they started acknowledging the problem, they gave a refund to people past that period, and refund+extra to people within it.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

As I said in an earlier post, I bought Amazon's un-lighted cover yesterday from Best Buy -- bought it only 30 minutes before I noticed this thread.  Great timing.  I did put it on my Kindle a couple times and had no problems but I'm not going to run the risk so it will be going back today for a refund.  I read the product's ratings and reviews on Amazon and noticed that since 12/31/10 there were a lot of damning reviews because people were having freeze-up and re-boot issues with their Kindle and Amazon is giving out refunds, and in many cases saying just keep the cover, as well as offering a $25 credit to their Amazon account.  All of this has got to be killing Amazon's profitability with all the returns and credits they're issuing.  They should just pull the product until they fix the problem.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

I had the cover without the light and returned 2 K3's before reading somewhere that the cover might be causing the problems.  I didn't put the third Kindle in a cover and have not had any problems at all. I'm glad they found the cause of the problems so I don't have to worry about the freezing and rebooting issues returning.  Amazon has the best customer service I've ever encountered.  I didn't expect them to replace them after the 30 day return date, so I threw my cover away. I'm glad to hear that they're crediting people for the cases.  IMO, that's great CS.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you talk to Kindle CS or Amazon CS?


----------



## dldkdud (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazon is taking back my Kindle and lighted cover because my Kindle was constantly rebooting itself while in the cover. They are sending me a new Kindle as well as refunding me the price of the cover because I didn't want to get the same green cover that I had. 

Does anyone have the pink or burnt orange cover? Any thoughts? The green one looks nothing like the one on the website. It is a really ugly green...

And did I mention that they're sending me a new (or refurbished) Kindle all the way to South Korea and I can expect it within a week? 

Amazon CS rocks!


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm glad you mentioned that the green isn't the same as the website.  I was looking at ordering that one.  What would you say it is comparable to in color? I may have to rethink this....


----------



## MikiBee (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the burnt orange one, and it's a nice shade... subdued. Think of Texas Longhorns. Unfortunately mine (unlighted) is causing my Kindle to reboot/lose my page frequently so I emailed Amazon and am waiting to hear back. It was a gift, so I don't have the invoice. I could probably get it, but prefer not to ask for it.

On the upside, my problems with the cover led me to this forum, and that is my silver lining!


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm in the UK and rec'd the kindle for Christmas along with the red unlighted and blue unlighted - red case started causing probs on boxing day called CS that day - went through the update etc CSA said that they would refund the cost Â£30 and give Â£20 toward the lighted cover and was told to return the case. I've had to get my friend to do same however amazon have said that se doesn't have to send it back. 

The thing is I love the unlighted (I don't like the difference and would never have paid Â£50 for it!) however for the sake of protecting my new toy it will do!! 

P.s may have talked one of my colleagues into buying a kindle after showing her mine today


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone!  I'm a "newbie" here, so hope I'm doing this correctly.  I received my Kindle and the unlighted cover for Christmas.  I started having the same problem others are having with the frozen screensaver, etc., so I called Kindle today.  I'm so impressed with Kindle customer service!  They credited my account for the full amount of the unlighted cover plus an additional $25 credit.  He told me to buy myself the lighted version of the cover, and there should be no more problems.  By the way, for others reading this who are having a problem, he said it is better to always use Kindle Customer Service "Contact Me" on-line and let them call you.  This way, they have all the information concerning your Kindle available when they call, and you will be sure to have a rep from the correct area.  I phoned them and was talking to someone in another country; we had a terrible connection.  She transferred my call to this person, and that solved the problems.  

I have learned so much from this forum.  Thanks to all of you, I was able to quickly figure out the issue was with the cover and was not an issue with my treasured Kindle!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I had a black non-lighted cover. My K3 was freezing. I called Kindle CS and they told me to remove the cover, reset it, and gave me $60 credit. I asked about the lighted cover and the CS rep I spoke to told me not to get one of those either. I bought the M-Edge Go cover and M-Edge light. It's not froze since, and that was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Received my Pink lighted replacement case yesterday, and absolutely love it so far. Did use the baggie corner on the non-lighted case top hinge, suggested by linda_lou, and it worked great for a week waiting for the new one. Didn't have another restart/freeze.


----------



## farmwife (Oct 10, 2010)

waynep said:


> I had a black non-lighted cover. My K3 was freezing. I called Kindle CS and they told me to remove the cover, reset it, and gave me $60 credit. I asked about the lighted cover and the CS rep I spoke to told me not to get one of those either. I bought the M-Edge Go cover and M-Edge light. It's not froze since, and that was about 4 weeks ago.


Are you kidding? The Rep actually told you NOT to get the lighted cover? 

I got my unlighted cover as a Christmas gift and as soon as it started causing trouble, I called Kindle CS. The first time, I was told that the newest update would solve the problem and that the cover was fine. I knew that was wrong, but I didn't feel like calling her a liar. Two days later, I started having problems again, so I called again. This time I got a more knowledgeable Rep. He gave me a $60 credit (even though I wasn't the one to purchase the cover). But he told me the only thing I could do with the credit was to buy the lighted cover. (I have since heard that others were allowed to use their credit for other things  ) Anyway, I got my red lighted cover the very next day, and they didn't charge me any shipping. So I guess I am happy.


----------

